# My newest baby:



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

His name is Bandit. He is just the sweetest thing. I love him.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

AWWW... You got him at a shelter? What's his backstory? And what breed is he? Sorry with all the questions.... He's SO cute!!! You're so lucky to have him. He's to DIE for!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

awwww adorable how old is he ?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> AWWW... You got him at a shelter? What's his backstory? And what breed is he? Sorry with all the questions.... He's SO cute!!! You're so lucky to have him. He's to DIE for!!


+1 he is so cute!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I actually found him on Craigslist; a lady needed to find a new home for him . I did some research and Im pretty sure he is a border terrier/chihuahua mix. He is 3 years old DDD


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww doggie!:3


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ohmygoodness! He is sooo sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

He def has a border terrier look. I have a border terrier cross too. I don't see chihuahua though. I see westie (west highland white) or poodle. but he def has border terrier. He has the classic face and long legs. My poor border terrier mix has short stubby legs :/ My vet thinks mine has dachsund in him.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Shirleythebetta said:


> He def has a border terrier look. I have a border terrier cross too. I don't see chihuahua though. I see westie (west highland white) or poodle. but he def has border terrier. He has the classic face and long legs. My poor border terrier mix has short stubby legs :/ My vet thinks mine has dachsund in him.


Yeah now I'm thinking maybe Maltese or something, but he has the face of the chihuahua, the camera angle didn't really show that. But yeah I think he is more than half Border Terrier. He has the "Otter head" lol.


----------



## TipBetta (Jul 15, 2012)

Bandit? Does he like to steal things?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My poor border terrier mix and his little stubby legs. lol. He just looks like a shrunkin border terrier.


----------

